# International Cat Day - August 8th



## GAlady (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

I think my boy heard you, you got his attention.  I'll give him extra hugs, kisses and treats today.  Here he is being bad on one of our camping trips, he'll be going again next month....he loves nooks and crannies.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 8, 2021)

I still miss my Jack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> I still miss my Jack.


So sorry, hugs.  He was a handsome boy, love the box photo, they do love boxes.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## feywon (Aug 8, 2021)

My two Grand cats when the ginger and white, Annie, was still a little smaller than the Tuxedo, Kameko tho they are only a few months apart in age.


----------



## feywon (Aug 8, 2021)

My now almost 2 yr old, Aldrin when he was barely 8 weeks and new to our family.  He's looking at Jinks,  my beloved pittie who adored cats. They only had a few weeks together before  Jinks died.  Aldrin grieved but he bonded with my Grand dog, Zoe more than with the my grand cats.


----------



## feywon (Aug 8, 2021)

These two, the fluffier one on a right, ACC ("A Classic Cat because he'd strike poses, despite having been from litter of strays) only a little older than the one on the left, Boo (cause from a fiercely feral litter she hid for weeks except to eat and use litter box) in part because kids kept trying to 'coax', i kept telling them to let her take her time. Sure enough about 2 weeks in she climbed up on me as i sat in bed reading.   These two adored each other tho she hissed at him on first meeting. She grieved mightily when he died, but eventually recovered and lived to be 18 1/2 yrs.  The larger photo is Boo at about 16 yrs just after we moved to NM.  It's my favorite photo of her alone.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 9, 2021)

This guy's a little late to the party.


----------

